# Dog licking shaved area...



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Hiya, 

Just a quick question... my doggie got shaved on his leg yesterday to adminster meds (he went under for teeth cleaning) now he keeps licking, licking, licking! The shaved area looks fine, pink where the skin is. Should I just let him lick? When is it too much licking??

Thanks


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

allison said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just a quick question... my doggie got shaved on his leg yesterday to adminster meds (he went under for teeth cleaning) now he keeps licking, licking, licking! The shaved area looks fine, pink where the skin is. Should I just let him lick? When is it too much licking??
> 
> Thanks



no don't let him lick it.... it can easily turn into a lick granuloma and infection if he continues to lick it.... thus a hot spot 

I would get a cone and cone him for a day or two after that he should just leave it.... 

s


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Shalva said:


> no don't let him lick it.... it can easily turn into a lick granuloma and infection if he continues to lick it.... thus a hot spot
> 
> I would get a cone and cone him for a day or two after that he should just leave it....
> 
> s


What about Bitter Apple? Can I put a bit near the area?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

allison said:


> What about Bitter Apple? Can I put a bit near the area?


\
yep that would work if it is not an open sore... if it is open it will sting 

you can wrap it 

you might be able to just tell him to leave it a few times and that might do it as well..... 

s


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Shalva, I appreciate your time! 

It's not open, so I will try Bitter Apple. He isn't licking right now, so that's good. If I need to wrap it, what do I do that with? I don't have any bandages, etc. Can I wrap his leg in a small piece of cloth or a sock?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

allison said:


> Thanks Shalva, I appreciate your time!
> 
> It's not open, so I will try Bitter Apple. He isn't licking right now, so that's good. If I need to wrap it, what do I do that with? I don't have any bandages, etc. Can I wrap his leg in a small piece of cloth or a sock?


yep a sock is fine.... I think it will only be a day or so that he bothers with it.... 

just do your best to keep him from bothering it.... 
s


----------

